# Bilderupload Script in Ordner



## Freiheit (12. Sep 2006)

Eigentlich programmiere PHP, aber Javascript finde ich besonders interessant weil das fast nichts unmöglich ist.
Habe mit php versucht das selbst hinzubekommen mit dem bilderupload, habe es auch geschafft aber nicht in verschiedenen Ordner per selectfeld.
Was ich jetzt gerne wissen möchte, ob ich das eventuell auch mit Javascript machen kann, habt ihr vielleicht ein Script da, dass ich mir mal anschauen kann?
Das würde mir sicher helfen.
mfg
Freiheit


----------



## stev.glasow (12. Sep 2006)

Java ist nicht JavaScript!
*verschoben*


----------



## Freiheit (12. Sep 2006)

Ja das habe ich jetzt verstanden, jetzt würde ich gerne wissen ob mir jemand vielleicht ein Javasript mal zeigen könnte womit man Bilder in verschiedene Online Ordner per selectierungen uploaden kann.
mfg
Freiheit


----------

